# A Special Kind of Weapon: Micro-Tavor (MTAR) Assault Rifle



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 19, 2007)

A Special Kind of Weapon 
Dec 17, 2007 23:03 | Updated Dec 18, 2007 13:12


American special forces recently received a number of dual-caliber Micro-Tavor (MTAR) assault rifles for testing ahead of a decision of whether to purchase the new weapon, developed and manufactured by Israel Weapon Industries, _The Jerusalem Post _has learned.                                              

The Micro-Tavor







                                                                                                                                       The MTAR is the micro-version of the Tavor assault rifle, jointly developed by the IDF and IMI as a replacement for the US-made M-16. US special forces who are testing the MTAR include the Green Berets, the Navy Seals and other elite units. 
The Tavor utilizes a "bullpup" design that shortens the overall length but not at the expense of the barrel, which is 33 centimeters long. This configuration enables it to be used in urban warfare, but also to have a range of more than 500 meters, due to the relatively long barrel. 
The MTAR has dual-caliber capability, meaning it can operate as an assault rifle, like an M-16, and with the use of a compact conversion kit turn into a submachine gun, like the Uzi. This makes it ideal for special forces that use different weapons. 




                   The Tavor comes in different variations. The CTAR commando version is used by the IDF, which purchased 15,000 units in 2002. The weapon has a sniper and grenade-launcher variant. It is being used in India, Portugal, Georgia, Colombia and Thailand.
*http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?cid=1196847365211&pagename=JPost%2FJPArticle%2FShowFull*


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 19, 2007)

Think I saw something on this on tv.  Looked cool.  Leave it to Israel to come up with some good weapons.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2007)

If you are constantly at war...


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 19, 2007)

looks quite similar to a Steyr..


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's the IWI Ltd. site link. ;)



> Micro TAVOR M.T.A.R 21 5.56 mm / 9 X 19 mm
> The Micro TAVOR offers the advantages, qualities and performance of the TAVOR Assault Rifle 5.56 mm and with the conversion kit it can be converted into an SMG version in 9 mm caliber.
> 
> One rifle two caliber:
> ...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 19, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Think I saw something on this on tv.  Looked cool.  Leave it to Israel to come up with some good weapons.



Yeah, The Future Weapons-guy was testing it in Israel... and that dude said it was pretty impressive.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 19, 2007)

It just looks a little to funky for me, but what do I know? I was one that supported the adoption of the XM8.


----------



## formerBrat (Dec 20, 2007)

Mikko1208 said:


> Yeah, The Future Weapons-guy was testing it in Israel... and that dude said it was pretty impressive.




I thought that "Mack" was testing the full size Tavor on FutureWeapons, I have to say I enjoy that show, nevertheless it was an interesting weapon, and also interesting that US SOF are possibly testing it.


----------



## Veggiebone (Feb 27, 2009)

He tested the Tavor early on and the Micro a little later. It looks like a solid weapon. Id love to try it myself.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 27, 2009)

Veggiebone said:


> He tested the Tavor early on and the Micro a little later. It looks like a solid weapon. Id love to try it myself.



I would love to try one too.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 27, 2009)

I am not a big fan of bullpups - not exactly handy for rapid reloads...


----------

